

Why I'm never flying again - xadxad
http://qz.com/129477/why-im-never-flying-again/

======
ijontichy
I'm not convinced that stepping out of air travel would really have that large
an impact on any carbon footprint except yours. The flights are still going
out; my assumption is that your not being on them doesn't mean much
difference.

How much fuel is spent per person on a flight, and how much CO2 emission does
that translate to? That would be helpful data. Without that, I can't really
say if it's meaningful or not.

Edit: I already don't fly, by the way. No need to.

~~~
chrisdl
I reckon the argument is that if less people fly there will eventually be less
planes in the air and more stimulation for alternative modes of transportation
(or efficiency goals made more prominent for airplanes). But I reckon the
effect of buyers is probably not gonna cut it and the only way to truly make
travel more energy efficient is incentives/penalties on a corporate/government
level.

I absolutely can't back that up though ;).

------
mdokas
I'm scared to do my numbers. I fly twice a week, every week.

